# Hisense tv problem



## electronicgeek56 (Jul 25, 2014)

I have had my hisense for about 6 months now, and it was a great tv until it started making clicking/cracking noise while on for about 10-20 minutes and continued long after the tv was off. I contacted hisense but received very little help and was going to send it to them for repairs but the warrenty states so many conditions such as if i didnt package it correctly my warranty would be voided, so I ended up not sending it. I opened the tv to check the capacitors but all they all look fine (no bulging or leaking). But I cant pinpoint where the noise is coming from. If anyone could give me an idea of the problem it would be much appreciated.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 25, 2014)

Samsung had a problem with clicking even with the TV off due to capacitors so I was going to suggest exactly that... You could try to have all of them replaced.

Might also be a rogue relay, I had one on my component video selector that was stuck and would click whenever I wanted to use that input but you say that the clicking continues even after turning it off so I don't think it's that.

I don't know if the inverter could make sounds like that too. To tell you the truth I'd say we're shooting in the dark here


----------



## electronicgeek56 (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks, no matter where I look I can find anything about it anywhere. I thought maybe expansion/contraction but it goes on for hours. Anyways thank you for your response.


----------

